# Suche Freeware Programme für Windows Mobile 6



## partitionist (2. August 2008)

Hallo, kennt ihr gute seiten wo man freeware programme für windows mobile 6 runterladen kann? Suche einige Programme für mein Smartphone wie z.B. videoplayer usw.


----------



## defc0n1 (16. August 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=software+für+pdas&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## thomas_henzel (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
falls du immernoch ein Freeware Programm suchst, auch wenn das schon länger her ist, dann guck doch mal unter http://www.freewarenetz.de/handy/ 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Tag !


----------

